# Has anyone accessed a two tuner Premiere with the Mini?



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just looked at my two tuner Premiere from my Mini and the My Shows list is showing up as an SD screen. Has anyone else tried this? When I view both of my Elites the HD screen is shown. So I wonder why the two tuner Premiere isn't showing the same thing?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like a bug, might need to reboot them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like a bug, might need to reboot them.


Maybe that's it? I rebooted both boxes and the Mini is installing an update right now. I forgot that it was going to download an update. Otherwise I would have rebooted it earlier.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes, that did it 

The two tuner Premiere is showing the HD screen for the "My Shows" list now when view from the Mini.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Yes, that did it
> 
> The two tuner Premiere is showing the HD screen for the "My Shows" list now when view from the Mini.


Could you tell me more about the mini and a Premiere with two tuners? I see Tivo says the mini does not work with the premiere. I'd buy one if it does. I'm over the air TV only, no cable at all. A mini for the 2nd TV makes perfect sense. I don't need another premiere for a TV that's only used a couple times a week. The main purpose would be to watch pre recorded content from the premiere, not as a TV tuner for that TV. Even if it tied up one tuner it would be OK.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

phone man said:


> Could you tell me more about the mini and a Premiere with two tuners? I see Tivo says the mini does not work with the premiere. I'd buy one if it does. I'm over the air TV only, no cable at all. A mini for the 2nd TV makes perfect sense. I don't need another premiere for a TV that's only used a couple times a week. The main purpose would be to watch pre recorded content from the premiere, not as a TV tuner for that TV. Even if it tied up one tuner it would be OK.


The Mini has to be paired with a 4 tuner Premiere to set it up and function.
Once it has done so, it will then be able to access a 2 tuner Premiere.
According to others, you can then remove the 4 tuner Premiere from the network and still access recordings from the 2 tuner Premiere, 
BUT it is unknown if it will continue to work in the long term.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you. That's a great bit of info there. I'll keep reading and waiting to see how the mini works out for others.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

steve614 said:


> The Mini has to be paired with a 4 tuner Premiere to set it up and function.
> Once it has done so, it will then be able to access a 2 tuner Premiere.
> According to others, you can then remove the 4 tuner Premiere from the network and still access recordings from the 2 tuner Premiere,
> BUT it is unknown if it will continue to work in the long term.


And just to clarify in case anyone might get confused - by "access a 2 tuner Premiere" we just mean the mini can stream any shows from the 2 tuner Premiere's Now Playing list.

It _cannot_ access live-tv from the 2 tuner (I know some people have asked about that because they'd like to stream live tv from an OTA station. Unfortunatly that's not possible)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

But you can record what you want to watch "pseudo-live" ota and then steam it through to your mini, right?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> But you can record what you want to watch "pseudo-live" ota and then steam it through to your mini, right?


For some reason I thought the mini could only schedule recordings on the 4 tuner "host" TiVo. So getting that "pseudo-live" recording started might be a minor annoyance.

But yeah, if something's being recorded (OTA or not) on a 2 tuner Premiere you should be able to stream it from that Now Playing list.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes you'd have to start the recording from the 2 tuner ota TiVo.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> Yes you'd have to start the recording from the 2 tuner ota TiVo.


Or use your Tivo App on your mobile phone or tablet and start a recording on the OTA box.


----------

